# How to create GOOD backlinks! (in the eyes of Google!)



## krowmark (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi,

As i'm sure you all know, building backlinks to your website is one of the most important factors of SEO (Search Engine Optimization).

For those of you who don't know what a backlink is, it's simply a link to your site from someone else's site. Typically, you would make the 'Anchor Text' of the link (the clickable text) the keyword that you want to rank well for in google search results. Sounds easy right? Just post hundreds of links to your website all over the internet everyday....simple!

But here's the hard bit.....During recent Google updates, they have changed the way they rank site's according to backlinks. Now, they work out how many backlinks your site is creating everyday and if this is too many, or it looks unnatural, you will end up damaging the links and they will be "Discounted" by Google - meaning that link won't count towards your google ranking. 

The reason Google have done this is because they want the most appealing and most relevant site's to appear first for a users query. These 'Appealing and Relevant' site's will be discussed all over the internet on Social networking sites, forums, blogs and many other places that people talk about things that interest them. Usually a site of interest will receive a few 'natural' links a day, just by people posting links to it as they discuss the site online.

When you build links to your site, you need to make this as natural looking as possible, giving Google the impression that lots of people are talking about your site all over the internet.

There's an old saying "Slow and steady wins the race" and when it comes to link building....that couldn't be more true. So making your website 1000 backlinks in one day might seem like a good idea at the time, but the reality is, google will just see it as 'spamming' rather than something internet users are discussing and creating a hype about.


I really hope this helps some of you in your link building strategies, and if any of you have any questions about this thread, or SEO in general, then post them below and i will try and help as best as i can.



All the best
Spike Patching


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Good Info.

A person can also get some great info on this topic by visiting Google's youtube channel which answers any question anyone may have as well as clear up any misinformation found on the world wide web.


----------



## krowmark (Dec 6, 2010)

taricp35 said:


> as well as clear up any misinformation found on the world wide web.


Yup, there is so much 'rubbish' out there when it comes to SEO tactics. You really have to filter through all the junk to get to the good stuff.


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

One more thing related to backlink-
Never go for link exchange or reciprocal linking always do one way linking as Search engines does not give importance to reciprocal linking.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

There's so much info out there on SEO and Google rankings and everything I read says something different. At this point I have given up, sure I link back to my website when I can but I have no idea where to even start when it comes to actually working on my SEO.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

SEO works when your site is popular. Silly tricks may work in the short run, like the guy who gave bad service and told his customers to post bad stuff about him on rating sites, thus creating a lot of links to his site and moving him up in the search rankings. 

Offer a good product, create a marketing campaign, put videos on YouTube, Put pictures up with descriptions on the pics, Get a newspaper to do a writeup on you, start a blog, tweet, create a facebook fan page. 

Create accounts on Google, Yahoo, Bing, DnB, Manta, Merchant Circle, Yellowbook.com, etc. 

All of this will start to move you up.

The secret sauce of SEO changes on a regular basis. Do the right things for the right reasons without trying to game system and you should have no problems.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> The secret sauce of SEO changes on a regular basis. Do the right things for the right reasons without trying to game system and you should have no problems


Well said!


----------



## thedesigner (Jan 14, 2011)

I was under the impression that Google ranked on the QUALITY of your backlinks, and not quantity? So if I am a shirt site that sells political apparel and Obama links me on his site, that is a quality backlink vs. my local small town mayor's website.


----------



## Timewarp (Nov 15, 2007)

thedesigner said:


> I was under the impression that Google ranked on the QUALITY of your backlinks, and not quantity? So if I am a shirt site that sells political apparel and Obama links me on his site, that is a quality backlink vs. my local small town mayor's website.


Quality and Quanity both count...also diversity of links from different sources.


----------



## hawaiianshirts (Sep 9, 2009)

i have no idea when it comes to back links can someone please give me some ideas of how to start creating some, like where to get them from? all help is very appreciated!


----------



## ameerulislam (Aug 11, 2011)

hawaiianshirts said:


> i have no idea when it comes to back links can someone please give me some ideas of how to start creating some, like where to get them from? all help is very appreciated!


You can submit your T-shirt site to Tee directories, guest blog, submit to the reviewers etc. 

I'm looking for a list of these types of sites in the T-shirt industry. Can any one share a list ? 

Thanks!


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

This helps quite a bit, I'll admit to still being and SEO novice.


----------



## hawaiianshirts (Sep 9, 2009)

yes a list of these sites would be very helpful, anyone have one?


----------



## MiEmb (Jan 29, 2011)

I am no expert but have been reading on this a bit lately and it appears to me that it all starts with good content. Once you built good content then backlinks become important because search engines see links as a vote for good content. So both are important. Here is a good article on Bing:
Microsoft Webmaster Tools to support Yahoo! Site Explorer Community


----------



## sadekjake (Aug 29, 2011)

hawaiianshirts said:


> yes a list of these sites would be very helpful, anyone have one?


Honestly, if you are looking from a SEO perspective, the following things SURELY do not work:

directory submissions
reviews here and there
forum links, etc etc

I am an SEO professional myself, and when I say "something does not work", I actually mean that the result is not substantial compared to the effort/cost.

All in all, you need high quality authority links, and you can not be slow because there are always bigger players who are growing a lot faster than you are. To win, you have to be fierce and you have to be right to the point. I always see people claiming "slow and steady wins the race" - they ofcourse are missing the whole point, and do not know how to achieve results fast and sure.


----------



## hawaiianshirts (Sep 9, 2009)

sadekjake said:


> Honestly, if you are looking from a SEO perspective, the following things SURELY do not work:
> 
> directory submissions
> reviews here and there
> ...


great so you being an SEO master please give me some direction and help us who dont know anything about SEO. i know what backlinks are and i have managed to get 28 crap links to my site in the last month. but you say get on these great sites.....well how do we do that? where do we look? i keep thinking that paying someone $400 per month to do this is a rip off. maybe im wrong after all it is a skilled trade! but 400 a month? so any help from someone with your experience will be very welcome


----------



## notorioustees (Mar 6, 2009)

I wonder seeing as the last post on this thread was last September how much SEO has changed. I will definitely have to check out Google's YouTube channel. I have been struggling with SEO and Backlinking for years and for the most part still do to this day. However since all three of my sites run from a wordpress forum I downloaded Yoast SEO Plugin sometime ago, and just by simply filling out the required fields for each page, post, and general setting it quickly made a huge difference. So if your site is WP then it's a must to have.

Another key element I had come across a few months back is that now some sites are set to change your link to a "no follow" type link using the rel="nofollow" tag, which means googles search engine will skip over the link when crawling that site. so when your building backlinks try to find out if the site your posting a link to is "follow" or "no follow" type. 

The building of backlinks has always been an obstacle of mine, it seems when I finally reach some headway, the "secret sauce" as someone previsously refer to it as, changes up again.


----------



## UltraSeps (Nov 30, 2011)

When looking at Google as recently as a few years ago versus today, it seems they now cater to those with the most to spend with Google such as Fortune 1000 firms. Its a tough battle for the small guy with good SEO and a small wallet. Google has become a empire of greed as opposed to serving the most relevant search results. Of course, this all depends on product and industry. If you're offering a unique niche-market product, then good SEO is certain to help. If however you're in a business that's viewed upon as common, then its an uphill walk both coming and going.


----------



## poezoe (Jul 10, 2012)

It is really tough being a little fish in a big pond though. For me, the hardest part of SEO is finding good backlinks.

First of all I am a little shop selling dance t-shirts so I don't have alot of content on my site, people are there to buy shirts not read about them. Second, I don't really have anything to blog about, again selling shirts. Third, no big corporation in my industry is going to link to my little shop and I am pretty sure my competitors aren't looking for anything from me.

So I am having a tough time finding backlinks of any quality...


----------



## eetadafe86 (Jun 21, 2012)

The question of backlinks, googles algorhythms, what to do and what not to is a constant battle.

`The real truth is there aren't a great deal of people in this world who can get your site raking at the top of search engines for the key words you want in order to drive them towards your website.

If everyone knew how to do it search engines would be a mess.

Most of the basic old methods still hold weight but until they are viewed or clicked by others they do not do a great deal for your site. Directory submissions, self made blogs, social media etc

All you can do is keep pushing out as many press releases and external exposure sources as you can, in the hope that more people will read and share your content across the net. The more times this is replicated the higher your organic search traffic increases, as well as the terms used to land people at your website.

High authority sites will always give you a massive SEO boost but this is way easier said than done.

Keep at it but dont forget thew basics of advertising as these are the 101 methods to drive traffic your way.


----------



## notorioustees (Mar 6, 2009)

bigntallapparel said:


> I guess you' all missing very important part here. Do it sharply or get ready for penalty from Google Alogos such as Panda and Penguin.
> 
> I am into online business for about 3 or more years my sales totally depends on online traffic via Google and other search engines. I can assure you guys from my previous experience it's not just about getting back links. If you get some crappy back links search engine may penalize you in result your keyword will vanish and boom you're outta business.
> 
> just be careful read some some articles from these great marketing websites seomoz.org searchenginejournal.com searchengineland.com they will help you surely


bigntallapparel thanks for posting those site I'll be looking into that as I am always trying to learn about SEO. I try to use all methods no matter if they have been considered an outdated strategy or not (i.e. keywords) but I can say it also depends a big part on content, the more releveant content you have the better your site will do. I run 3 t-shirt sites and my newest one sells not just mine, but many other artists shirts and therefore I can get more content uploaded and added faster than my other 2 sites. In 3 months this new site has tripled in traffic numbers, and is now even providing some extra traffic to my other 2 sites which have less content. It's a constant struggle and ongoing battle to rank well. and I'm just trying to do everything possible to not have to wind up spending money on the expensive *** adwords


----------

